# Craftsman blower - How does the muffler come off?



## smeltjr (May 8, 2005)

32cc 358.798980. Manual is dated 1995. I have a parts one with a slightly different number. Little hard starting Probably going to need starter rope, some carb work, fuel lines, and I wanted to take the muffler off and check for any restriction as well as check the the cylinder and tighten the cylinder and crankcase bolts. 

I did the geogrubb techron treatment on it this afternoon and it is better and will do it again after getting everything done. I took the case off the parts one for reference and the there is a black case covering the muffler and what looks the entire crankcase. it then looks that to get this off the carb has to come off. Then it is attached by 4 springs. 
1. Is there any way to get the muffler off simply? Also these springs do not look real user friendly. Manual shows part 84 as an "air baffle that is just on top of muffler, but looks a bit more involved?

2. Access the cylinder to crankcase bolts to check tightness. 

This will be a backup as my b-day present was a new echo pb-255:tongue:Thnx.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The springs are not real user friendly. I usually grab them and pull them from the muffler with a pair of vise grips. I doubt you will ever need this blower as a backup for an Echo blower, so you may just want to retire it...


----------



## Loblolly77 (Jan 4, 2010)

Howdy,

Dredging up an old post, If you still need to do this, here's how;
1) Remove engine shroud, right side and left side, you can leave the engine attached to the base (fan shroud).

2) Disconnect fuel line from carb.
3) remove choke plate and carburetor (clean first).
4) remove throttle cable assbly (1 piece-do not try to take cable from cable mount)
5) remove foam insulator from base of carb mount.
6) remove 4 hex head cap screws(tri-lobe thread forming type) from plastic carb mount / reed block /cylinder cover (all 1 piece) careful, these are not
available anymore).
7) carefully pry up the carb mount from metal crankcase-straight up, while guiding it around spark plug wire and muffler.
8) cover open crankcase with glad press-n-seal wrap to keep out dirt.
9) Now follow 30yrs advise and use vise grip pliers lock onto the muffler spring at end at top of muffler and pull up to release spring, repeat for all springs.
10) remove muffler and clean everything.
11) You can also check over the crancase and cylinder bolts.:wave:


----------

